# Happy Voyager Embroidery Machine??



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

looking into a future purchase of the Happy Voyager embroidery machine - anyone have or experience with it ?.... thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry, I was hoping someone here has a direct experience with it. It looks like a top of the line model of the Bernina sewing machines. Although I'm not really a fan of the smaller embroidery machines, if you are confident that you could get a good service and technical support from your dealer, then Go for it. But if the price difference is not really much comapared to the cheapest single head from Tajima, SWF, or Barudan, then I would advise you to go for the big boys. So far, I can see that it can only sew a maximum area of 12" x 12", and it has no border frame so you can't embroider a good number of patches in one run.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i'll look into tajima thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

howrdstern said:


> i'll look into tajima thanks


The Neo has already proven itself, in my experience. I have 3 or them and awaiting the 4th one next month.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i really like the NEO great tip- i'm a few months away but i think it's very well suited for what my needs are... number 4 you must be doing very well ***congrats


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

I've had considerable experience on the multi head Tajimas and Happy machines as well as the 4 head Tajima. If I was going to spend some seious $ on a machine I would look for a relatively new 4 head Tajima rather than a new single head.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Good point also Brad. Well, the Neo is a good starter machine (i started with it) and now, we have also a 4, two 6s, and a 20 head machine, in the factory. We maintain the Neos on our 3 storefronts.


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

Look at theToyota ESP 9000. Pantogram provide excellent training in these machines with the purchase of them. I have two that I use trouble free.

Lalove


----------



## drone1028 (May 26, 2007)

I have had my Voyager for three yrs now. Three mos after purchasing I was looking for something more. It is an OK machine for a beginner. I'm sure you read the specs so I won't go there. It does do quality work and is light weight if you want to go to shows but if you are serious about embroidery I would go to some shows and look at whats out there then decide. You can get a bigger machine for the same money. More needles and more options. If you are new to the business it is a good learner. I have to say one thing about service though. It wasn't very good. I had to self teach myself the machine and I did experience mechanical problems at first. It runs good now and Iuse it for a back up or for samples now. Good Luck, Cindy


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

The Happy Voyager is a good intermediate machine but as already suggested, may not be the best choice if you are considering an embroidery business. Happy does also offer full commercial grade embroidery machines which are built considerably heavier and have less limitations than the Voyager.

The Tajima Neo and the Toyota ESP 9000 are the same machine. Likewise, the newer Neo II is the same as the Toyota ESP 9100. Basically these machines are a Tajima head and cap system with a Toyota frame, control panel and pantogram.

There is a Tajima group at TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group and a Toyota group at toyotaEMB : toyotaEMB

Bob


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

yep, basically, the Neo is a collaboration by Tajima and Toyota. So, you have to choos which company can guve you a better support. I just don't like the magnets being used as the frame attachments by Toyota. Tajima's clips, frames, frame holder and even the included cap frame are much better, IMHO.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

The idea of magnets to hold the hoops tight and in place has always made me nervous. I have had enough problems with registration in the past not to have to worry about how the hoop is attached to the machine. I like the old fashion way of clipping the the hoop tightly in place.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Magnets? My Toyota 9000 has clip in... no magnets here. Is it magnets on the new 9100? 

We are going to the Atlanta ISS show next month and prob getting another toyota..the 9100. But it will be the same hoops, otherwise I could interchange them.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

What is the price range on these newer small machines these days?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Mad Brad said:


> What is the price range on these newer small machines these days?


I heard the FOB Japan price for the Neo2 is about 1,350,000 yen. Of course, you'll have to check with the local distributor. The single head TFMX costs about 10 to 20 percent more, but it does not include the cap attachment, and the Pulse DG/ML mosaic level software.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Thanks - that makes it about $1,350 canadian plus shipping ($1,359 more?) or + 20% cause no point having a machine that can't do caps.

Brad


----------



## heather7 (Mar 13, 2017)

Cindy I have the happy voyager and all of a sudden it won't read my card so I purchased another card and same era. Can you help with this.


----------

